# Surefoot Farm 2013 Kiddings  - Thelma kidded - single girl



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 5, 2013)

I have been gone since some time this summer when I got a job that made it so I had time to eat, sleep, work and that was it. 

We had somebody crash through our fence two weeks ago but it is getting fixed this weekend and my goaties all come home. 

Have a couple due in Jan/Feb/march so I figured I would stick them all in one place. Especially since one started losing her plug last week!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok pictures are coming later today or tomorrow morning. But the current crew of preggo or likely preggo due through about the end of April is. 



Thelma : 2.5 yr old boer. First kidding.  Some of you will remember the horrible experience we had with her "sister" Louise.  <shudder>  This girl is my boo and we snuggle all the time.  I have tried to sell her about 20 times because she's too big, not a direction we want to go, an extra mouth feed, a royal pain when it comes to shots etc (bends an 20 gauge with her stupid acrobatics) but she's the snuggliest, goofiest girl on the planet and I love her dearly and she's my girl..  

This is her much younger.  We bought her June of 2011 and this would have been that summer.  She had trouble figuring out "what the buck was trying to do to her" and hence has not been bred until now. 








Current symptoms.  Fetal movement (good strong kicks and fishy flops), udder has gone from "Eh, you might be getting some mammary tissue"  to "Oh, that's a bitty handful and it's kinda squishy".  Girl parts are starting to loosen up.  


Maggie : My raging B queen.  Ugh the attitude on this goat. She is the absolute queen of sink eye. Especially when she's pregnant.  She was bred (I think ) in the October - December range.  There was a lot of buck shuffling this year so due dates are a bit of a mystery. 

Current symptoms... Stink eye and not chasing the buck anymore.  If you've seen Roger Rabbit.. Remember the scene where he opens the door to the NOT Jessica Rabbit character that screams A MAN!!!  and runs at him.. Yeah that's her in heat. Flaming red hair and all. 

She's also the one we refer to as the Hindengoat when she's nearly due.  Again old pic. New ones coming later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Butterscotch : Roughly 2 yr old Mini Nubian.  Her mother is psycho crazy when she's having hormone surges. So far B is just loud and kinda needy.  She's another snuggle girl and the only goat my hubs actually wants to keep.  

No current or old pics on her for some reason. Guess I flaked out on that one.    

Symptoms : Fetal movement and udder growth and starting to loosen up.  Also she smells pregnant.   Oh and she's started to lose her plug. 


Rita : She is 4 yrs old, this is her 3rd pregnancy. She's a papered Mini Nub and is a great mom. She has trips and adopted a 4th last year when we had the bottle lambs. Hates to be caught but is an ANGEL on the stand and is the perfect goat for teaching people to milk.   She had the triplets from last year with the cute as a bug spotty girl.   Possibly due April. Possibly May.  She was SUPPOSED to be be bred to a really nice 5th gen buck.  But she went into what looked like flaming heat the minute she saw my buck and... her son....  So both dates are written down and we'll just see what happens.  April babies WOOO.. May babies  BBQOOO.   

This is Rita's girlie from last year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Skittles :  She is about 4 yrs old and this is her first pregnancy.  So far no symptoms. Likely bred Nov/Dec when she came home the last time. She's my mutt girl that has go out and back a million times as a companion goat. She's super sweet and a little chunky thing. I won't even guess at the mix of things she might be until she kids.  She has different coloring depending on what she's eating so she may also be part flamingo.   

Oreo: Mini Nubian 3 yrs old  second kidding.  She's still not back from the fence demolition in Christmas. A friend is holding her hostage. Possibly until she kids. Possibly forever..  At which point I will storm the castle and retrieve my goat!  Not really. She keeps kicking around the idea of keeping an Oreo baby so I figure if she kids there, it's a done deal. Lol.  She had the chance to buy Oreo last year when I bought Oreo and Rita at the same time but changed her mind. Been kicking herself since then, especially after a month long visit with the 3 snuggle goat of the group.  I suspect if the right baby gets squeezed out, it's not ever coming to my house.  L.






Finn ewe:  Not really a goat but I only have 1 ewe.  I gave her a stern talking to this year as she only had ONE baby last time. I know she was bred to an old man but still.  ONE!  We had a good talk and she agreed to sneeze out at least 12 this year. She promised.  Her ram lamb from last year was a meat brick and is going to the butcher the end of this month.    



We have agreed to take in 8 mini/Nubian/Boer crosses.  And five cashmeres.  Tink was one, we got the other three last week. Nub cross herd came on Saturday. 

Out of this we have six pregnant females and I am going to try and update all of them and get the pics and such refreshed.


----------



## madcow (Feb 9, 2013)

You have the best sense of humor!  You cracked me up talking about your goat's personalities!  I bet you're fun to spend time with, too.  OMG, that picture of the reaaaallly preggo goat at the first of your post is frightening she's so big!  Is she the one you the "Hindenburg?"  It not, she should be! My gosh, she looks like she could have a dozen at a time! Whew, wouldn't want to be here carrying around that litter of babies.  Sounds like you've got a real mix of personalities with your goats and that has to be interesting and fun.  Can't wait to see what comes from all those goats!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah the stink eye Hindengoat would be Maggie.   Would you believe that was twins!!  ugh...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 10, 2013)

WOw! Must have been good sized twins. She looked loaded with quads if ya ask me


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 16, 2013)

Thelma is losing her plug today.  White milky goo.  

Butterscotch is starting to lose her ligaments. They are slightly squishy instead of hard. 


Both are getting bigger udders. 

No real developments on anybody else.   I took a BUNCH of pictures a couple days ago but can't find my cord to get them off the phone. And emailing 15 pictures to myself one at a time hasn't happened yet.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 17, 2013)

No further developments except that we are swapping out Skittles and adding in Tink.  A friend is moving to FL and so we traded one of our Nigerian crosses for a Cashmere doe.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 27, 2013)

I suspect that Tink is not actually pregnant. She remnants of a dark discharge all over her back end for about 3 days after I brought her home. I think she slipped it early or had a bit of a cloudburst.  Looks like in about 6 months we'll have Cashemere/MiniNubians. L. 


In other news... 


 Checked on Thelma..  Nice and squishy, needs a bit more udder but is starting to goo again. 

Butterscotch has a wad of milky goo on her parts and her udder bloomed today.  She's also sequestering herself in the calf hutch and has been for 2 days.  She's laid her claim and no other mama better try and take it from her.  She has also been mouthy as all get out and simply will not shut up if she sees a person.  


Oreo has no discharge yet but her udder is decidedly bigger and she's looser in the back end. 


It's dark, sorry no pictures.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 4, 2013)

Well Oreo presented at breakfast with a HUGE udder and lots of goo. She ate though so I figured we were looking at some time today.   Round about 11 I look out side and she's on her side in the yard pushing.  Grab towels and dash outdoors.  


 We have 1 4th gen mini Nubian baby girl. The daddy is one of the triplets that was born here last year.  She looks like she's going to have blue eyes.  SO SO SO cute and a total keeper.  Oreo looks to be done and is bonding with  the baby. It's up and nursing and just fine.


----------



## madcow (Mar 4, 2013)

Awww, precious little girl.  What kind of goat?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 4, 2013)

She's a mini Nubian.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 4, 2013)

Thelma and Butterscotch are currently pretending to be in early labor too. We'll see if it's a fake out and quiets down or if we have 3 on the same day


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 4, 2013)

Awww...such a cute baby!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 4, 2013)

I love those face markings.  Maybe I need to add a mini nubian to my dream farm! I've already determined that I want to add a mini mancha to my herd when I am able to expand my herd. Think I need a mini nubian too!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 4, 2013)

I LOVE mini nubians. Seriously LOVE them.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Well this naughty little monkey was out of the calf hutch yesterday by 4pm. Usually the lip on it is enough to keep them in for at least 48hrs.  I removed all the bedding near the door way and plopped her back inside with her anxious mama.  This morning I go out to feed and guess who is standing with the rest of the herd as her mama bellows at her from the doorway... You guessed it.  Little Miss Trouble.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 8, 2013)

Butterscotch kidded. Twin doelings. 


Baby 1 









Baby 2 








They are mini Nubians.  The first one is a keeper the second has crazy ears. They are Nubian length and Nigerian loft. They stick out and up.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 8, 2013)

Congratulations!!!  So sweet


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 8, 2013)

I had to add this one too.


----------



## meme (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Mar 9, 2013)

The last picture you added was wonderful!  So very cute!  Congratulations!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 9, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 9, 2013)

They are so fluffy. Very cute. Really good pic by the way


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 12, 2013)

Thelma kidded with what I wish was a keeper girl but she has pretty bad parrot mouth. Neither of her parents have any sign and none of this bucks other kids have it so I think it is a random thing. Too bad though. Nice big single girl that is clean 1x1.   Will get good pics. On the tab let and can't load them.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 12, 2013)

Also we have six more very pregnant girls as of this week. Updates on that soon.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 14, 2013)

Maggie kidded with one big buckling. Was hoping for twins but oh well. This was accidentally her third kidding in eighteen months so a big single is fine and she gets a break until fall.


----------

